# How much to pay for a 2007 Trek Madone 5.2?



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

A friend wants to bid on that bike:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-Madone-5-2...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It looks gently used, and has full Ultegra except a Dura Ace rear der.Free shipping to the winner. I say he should pay between $1500-1600. Does that sound about right? Thoughts. Stock picture below


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Best place to look is the E-Bay completed auction section. Pleanty of these sell so there should be a good historical record.

There are 2 2007 5.2's that have sold recently on E-Bay. One for $2,026 and one for $2,075. One had 9 bidders, the other 12.

You might get a 2006 for your price which is basically the same bike.

Oddly enough you can get a 2008 on E-Bay for the same $ as a 2007. Go figure.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Best place to look are the E-Bay completed auction section. Pleanty of these sell so there should be a good historical record.


Did that already--saw a bunch of completed sales for 5.2 SL's which went for $1900 and up, so I was thinking about $1600 for a regular 5.2.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Oops, missed the SL. I doubt that would add $500+ to the bike though.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Oops, missed the SL. I doubt that would add $500+ the the bike though.


Thanks. So I guess you're saying a 5.2 (regular not SL) would go probably for around $1700-$1800? If so, that's too steep for a used 2007 Madone 5.2. I've seen the newer 5.2's go for a bit over $2k, so it doesn't seem like a steal.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*SL or not*



ping771 said:


> Thanks. So I guess you're saying a 5.2 (regular not SL) would go probably for around $1700-$1800? If so, that's too steep for a used 2007 Madone 5.2. I've seen the newer 5.2's go for a bit over $2k, so it doesn't seem like a steal.


I am not 100% sure but I think that the 07 5.2's were all SL's. The only difference between the 5.2 and the 5.9 was components. I think 1500 to 1600 would be a fair deal as I have seen them go for that. It all depends on the components and wheels.


----------

